# My new Cadillac! Early CWC?



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 29, 2013)

I am thrilled to have acquired this lovely plain jane and so thankful she arrived safe and sound. Beans bike shop in West Chester PA did an AMAZING job packing her and I highly recommend them if anyone needs a bike packed in that area! I am going to need the correct drop stand for her and a pair of grips. I have a nice set of correct tires for her as well. I was wondering though if anyone knows if she might have had a rear rack and if so what would it look like? Also any info or guesses on her age would be appreciated (I'm thinking 37-38?)


----------



## Iverider (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful bike! I just picked up a bike with the same frame this weekend for $1.

FAR LESS attractive than yours however.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful find!  I might have an idea of what rack it should come with.




Nick.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Beautiful find!  I might have an idea of what rack it should come with.
> View attachment 106516
> 
> Nick.



Nick is that gorgeous bike yours? I may be able to get my hands on a rack like that if that turns out to be the one I can use.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2013)

no I got this picture off of daves website but, this bike has now been recently parted out 



Bicycle Belle said:


> Nick is that gorgeous bike yours? I may be able to get my hands on a rack like that if that turns out to be the one I can use.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> no I got this picture off of daves website but, this bike has now been recently parted out



What a damn shame.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Beautiful find!  I might have an idea of what rack it should come with.
> View attachment 106516
> 
> Nick.




Is that the bike that was from around Dixon Ill.?


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice simple bike, looks like a good rider. For dating, I reckon it might help if you post the serial number, ma'am.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2013)

not sure 



bricycle said:


> Is that the bike that was from around Dixon Ill.?


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2013)

That was parted out?? What a shame.


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful bike Miss Belle! Another one SAVED!

As for the other one that got parted........well........ you all know my thoughts on that. JERK!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 30, 2013)

*Nice !*

Hi Celeste,
    That is one very clean, good looking bike. I'm glad it ended up in your hands.
 Good luck with your new find!...........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice colors....wow, makes me want another girls bike....well maybe not but, I know you are and rightfully so, proud of that survivor.
It seems most girls bikes are so dull in colors and the red crème combo is nice to see.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is Minnie (named by my sister) with her new (old) grips! Thanks to GenuineRides for those..they are perfect! The last thing to go will be the kickstand as soon I get a dropstand.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a great bike. I love the bars!


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 8, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Here is Minnie (named by my sister) with her new (old) grips! Thanks to GenuineRides for those..they are perfect! The last thing to go will be the kickstand as soon I get a dropstand.
> View attachment 108064View attachment 108065




so shiny!

where is mainstreet? is that in a store?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 9, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> so shiny!
> 
> where is mainstreet? is that in a store?



Yes, that is my flower shop and those are some of the things we sell.


----------

